# 1/4" collet for Triton TRA100 now available



## joel74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share good news with fellow Triton TRA100 owners... now there's a 1/4" collet available for your router. I have one and can highly recommend it. It's beautifully machined and works perfectly. And, it only takes 15 seconds to unscrew the 1/2" collet and screw-in the 1/4". 

To order or inquire, here's the contact information:

Mark Neeley
Elaire Corporation
Ph: 419-843-2192
Fax: 419-843-8536

Happy, safe routing. Joel


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bigbit said:


> Just wanted to share good news with fellow Triton TRA100 owners... now there's a 1/4" collet available for your router. I have one and can highly recommend it. It's beautifully machined and works perfectly. And, it only takes 15 seconds to unscrew the 1/2" collet and screw-in the 1/4".
> 
> To order or inquire, here's the contact information:
> 
> ...



Hi Joel,

Just check before you buy. In Australia, the 1/4" collets will not fit the older type TRA001 routers or maybe the older TRC001.

There is a thread in the Aussie forum about changing the chuck as well as the collet if necessary.

Gifkins 1/4 inch collet


----------



## joel74 (Jan 21, 2011)

First, let me correct my post title. The correct router model number is the Triton TRA001. Sorry, I transposed the numerals.

James, I appreciate your words of caution. However, this collet was manufactured specifically for the older TRA001. 

When I was searching to purchase a 1/4" collet, I inquired at Elaire Corp. Mark Neeley said he has received numerous inquiries and he would produce these if he could borrow my 1/2" collet to copy. 

I assure you that it's beautifully machined and fits/works perfectly in my 2 year old Triton TRA001. It just screws in/out the factory chuck the same as the 1/2". It's true that Triton has changed the chuck in their newest Triton 3 1/4 hp model and now offers a 1/4" collet to fit it. But their 1/4" will not fit the older model. 

Incidentally, I am not affiliated in any way with Elaire Corporation... just wanted to let fellow TRA001 owners know of this new product availability.


----------



## petecomplete (Jun 21, 2013)

*1/4 collet TRITON*

Hi every body
if you are in UK and require a reducer collet (1/2 to 1/4 ) you can get one direct from
Triton Woodworking systems 
Four Els
Brook House Road
Cotton
Suffolk
IP[14 4QS
The cost at the moment is £10.07 including postage.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are two different collet designs to fit the TRA001. The early design is the same as the collet for the Makita 3600BR. The new style is a self releasing collet which is available from Kreg Tool in the USA. Mark at Elaire was made aware of these facts by some guy on the forums.


----------



## joel74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Very confusing... The information I got from Kreg tool is different. Before I got in touch with Mark at Elaire, I spoke with Stacy Peterson at Keg Tool. He told me about the redesign of their newest Triton TRA001 model's chuck so it would accept the 1/4" collet which was already available for Triton's smaller router. But, he said they do NOT have a 1/4" collet to fit my older TRA001. Because of that, I contacted Elaire and I advised Mark of this information. He said he has had enough inquiries from older model owners that he will go ahead and make the 1/4" collet. Anyway, he has and it works great.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Joel, you can use the 1/4" collet on the older TRA001, BUT you have to change the chuck. Then you have to use the new style 1/4" and 1/2" collets.

No need for anyone to make any new collets. They are available from Triton.

My previous post has a link to another forum where the matter is well laid out.

All I did with my old style was to punch the chuck with a large screwdriver in an anti-clockwise direction and it came loose.

I did not order the new style chuck and collet as I have a new TRB001 and this comes with the 1/4" and 1/2" new style collets.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, Mark is making a 1/4" version of the Makita style collet since I told him they were the same fit.

Joel, I understand your confusion. Stacy is a good guy. I haven't told him about what Mark is doing yet.


----------

